# The Sims 4



## KCourtnee (Dec 22, 2013)

Does anybody else know about The Sims 4? It's coming out in 2014. I'm excited!!!

I've been a Sims fan since the original Sims games. I've loved each one. 

The Sims 4 sounds pretty cool from whats in this video.
http://youtu.be/WjPPjU8OARg


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Dec 23, 2013)

I would be excited if I had a computer. But sadly, I don't.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

I haven't played since Sims 2.

This one does look good though!


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Dec 23, 2013)

To be honest I don't blame you. Sims 2 was the best.


----------



## Anijava (Dec 23, 2013)

I also skipped over Sims 3, wasn't really offering enough new for me to care but The Sims 4 looks like it might take things in a direction that I will like (fingers crossed).


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 23, 2013)

I loved the Sims 3 when it firsy came. I got a few expansion packs but there's really WAY to many expansion and stuff packs...


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 23, 2013)

Meh. I don't really like how the game works with CAS. The graphics are ok, but I think they should have a cartoony feel (like the sims 2) and a realistic feel. :3 But I don't think I'll play it.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, I don't think I'll get it. I'm kind of over the Sims after 2.


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 23, 2013)

IMO Sims 3 was a lot better than the sims 2. Mainly cuz it's the first game where you can have access to your whole town and you can actually have a car with use (instead of the cheats in the old games, when they were just for looks). And you can go to neighbors houses and go to shops and see the other Sims in your town and stuff. And you could follow your Sims to school/work and whereever (except you can't see inside the building).


----------



## Julum (Dec 23, 2013)

It probably won't be much different from Sims 3. I'm likely not buying it because of that. (And because my computer probably cannot handle the game.)


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 24, 2013)

I like how the game will work on computers which may not have uber processors, that's a plus! I also appreciate the fact that they're going back to a more cartoon-ish vibe. And I cannot wait to see how multi-tasking will play out for storytelling.

Negatives: They took away Create-A-Style, my absolute favourite feature from Sims 3... And the lowest price I can find at the moment is $60? But that's the limited edition. Then again... SimCity was pretty pricey...


----------



## beffa (Dec 24, 2013)

I LOVE the Sims. I've had them all, I had pretty much all the expansions before.

My computer broke though and I lost all my custom content and ****. Haven't played for months. Kinda sad about that… But yeah, I'll be buying Sims 4. Looks really exciting!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Etinceru said:


> I like how the game will work on computers which may not have uber processors, that's a plus! I also appreciate the fact that they're going back to a more cartoon-ish vibe. And I cannot wait to see how multi-tasking will play out for storytelling.
> 
> Negatives: They took away Create-A-Style, my absolute favourite feature from Sims 3... And the lowest price I can find at the moment is $60? But that's the limited edition. Then again... SimCity was pretty pricey...



They took away create a style?! Outrageous


----------



## oath2order (Dec 25, 2013)

Etinceru said:


> Negatives: They took away Create-A-Style, my absolute favourite feature from Sims 3... And the lowest price I can find at the moment is $60? But that's the limited edition. Then again... SimCity was pretty pricey...



Well, I'm not playing it then >.>


----------



## Oriana (Dec 25, 2013)

I absolutely adore The Sims franchise, so the announcement of The Sims 4 has been one of the highlights of my year gaming-wise. The lack of Create-a-Style will definitely be a downer for me, but I trust EA enough to let them take the franchise in a direction that they think will be most beneficial.


----------



## Laurina (Dec 25, 2013)

The Sims games have always been my favorites. Every Sims game I've played, I enjoyed. Sure each game had it's negatives, but I got past them because there was always something else that I liked to balance things out. I'm sure it'd be the same for The Sims 4. I probably won't by it when it comes out. I usually buy Sims games during the holiday or Black Friday. I'm telling myself now I probably won't get it, but I know the time will eventually come whether it's 2014 or 2015 or 2016, I will get it, and I will spend sleepless days straight playing it.


----------



## Levi (Dec 26, 2013)

The only Sims game I've bought was Sims 3....I'm looking forward to 4.
I think I am going to buy this one because it seems different and a bit better.


----------



## Pai-tan (Dec 27, 2013)

Looks great to me : D I like the new push and pull feature in create a sim. I sort of missed out on the Sims 3 because my computer couldn't handle it. Hopefully by the time the sims 4 is released, I'll have a new one.

I don't know, to me the Sims isn't a series I ever get bored of. It's always been something casual to waste time on. I don't get into it 'seriously', so it never disappoints me much.


----------



## chillv (Dec 27, 2013)

Sims doesn't really interest me that much


----------



## ChisanaAoi (Dec 29, 2013)

I've loved the Sims games since the original (though I wasn't quite old enough to play by myself so my older sister helped me) and so I'm really excited for Sims 4 though I usually wait for some expansion packs to come out before buying the games so I'll finish with Sims 3 first (when I get a working computer)


----------



## Hamusuta (Dec 29, 2013)

um exusa me i already created this thread i want this one locked immidiatley. :<


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 30, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> um exusa me i already created this thread i want this one locked immidiatley. :<



Obviously it wasn't popular enough because I didn't see one


----------



## ChisanaAoi (Dec 30, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> um exusa me i already created this thread i want this one locked immidiatley. :<


Umm, that was kind of rude. If the first one died down (which I'm guessing it did since I didn't see it in the posts) what's the harm in making a new one?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 30, 2013)

I'll probably get the Sims 4. Sure, it's expensive, but all of EA's stuff is and Sims is a lot of fun for me. Too bad they kind of killed Create-A-Sim with the new styling.


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 30, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I'll probably get the Sims 4. Sure, it's expensive, but all of EA's stuff is and Sims is a lot of fun for me. Too bad they kind of killed Create-A-Sim with the new styling.



I think the new styling will be much easier but I do agree that they killed it  I hope my tablet PC is compatible with Sims 4 to begin with. I've been waiting for the Computer Requirements for ages.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 30, 2013)

I kind of like it, along with the new emotions, but I have a Mac. I'm hoping it will be compatible.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 30, 2013)

Ooh I didn't know they were making a fourth one! I'll have to pre-order it at some point...
I just bought my own copy of The Sims 3 (I used to 'share' a copy with my brother) and the Supernatural dlc today for my new computer... Which hasn't arrived yet. I'll pick up some more dlc later on.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'd love to be able to get back into The Sims series. I loved the original Sims games and Sims 2, but I didn't even start The Sims 3 because my computer can't handle graphics-intensive video games. I figured if I bought it, I wouldn't be able to enjoy it. 

Besides, I really don't have the time to play it anymore. It's one of those games that requires time (or motherlode).


----------



## Officer Berri (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm super excited about The Sims 4. I only managed to buy the first few expansions to The Sims 3 and lost all interest in playing it. The big, open town was like a ghost town. It felt empty. And don't get me started on how broken the game seems to be for most people who play it. Luckily while I played I never had issues with it like most people seemed to, but I think that was because I have a decent PC.

Things I love about The Sims 4:

-The Look of the Sims. They look like Sims again. Not those chubby ugly baby faces that I got with the Sims 3.

-Emotions! My sims in the Sims 3 felt so... emotionless for me. Sure they DID stuff, but the soul and personality that I felt in the Sims 2 was completely absent in the Sims 3. It felt like they went all out on graphics and the open world that they forgot about the Sims themselves!

-CAS looks amazing! I hope I can make a dude with a more feminine figure, and a woman with a more masculine figure. It'd allow for more range in character appearance, which is fabulous! With this new system I can probably better create characters than I ever could before!

-The art style is simply amazing. I love the town screenshots and everything I've seen about the world so far!

-I have read that hats and hairstyles are separate entities now. They say that you can have any hat with ANY hairstyle! I'm so happy I could squeal!

Things I'm iffy about:

-I've heard that the build/buy mode have been fused together. Can't say I like that if it's true. I've also heard this 'build/buy' mode is like looking at a catalog instead of the list of items like it has been in the past. This. This right here I hate. I hate hate hate hate it. But perhaps it's not as bad as it sounds and will be simple and easy to understand and navigate. I'm sketchy, but optimistic it won't be as bad as I think.

-I don't like how there was a huge text box by your Sim's image that stated their emotional state. Stuff like that drives me nuts. Let me hover over their mugshot and get a "[Name] is feeling [emotion]!" thing. Don't stick a huge ugly box right next to it!

Comments on popular topics I've seen about the Sims 4:

-*"It should have a multiplayer mode!"* No. No it should not. I have found that people who say this seem to assume that Multiplayer would not change the quality of the game or the gameplay at all. But it would. Oh, goodness but it would. Instead of 100% attention on gameplay features, the attention would be split so people who WOULD have been working on making the game look lovely or having cute little things like Sim children running to greet the parent after they get home from work, those people might be pulled away to work on multiplayer interactions. Meaning the amount of unnecessary but 'fun' little things would get cut out more often.

Gameplay would also have to be totally altered if the Sims were made into a Multilayer experience. You would only be able to control your one sim family, if not only one single sim. That cute Sim you want your sim to marry? That could be anyone. A child? An adult? A creepy troll? Anyone! Because of this, there would likely be no woo-hoo type actions. Also, you would likely not be able to edit the town your sim lives in beyond their home lot. Because, if such a thing was even allowed by programming, who wants to build an epic park when that creepy troll I mentioned earlier could run in and demolish it and build naughty anatomy out of walls or bushes?

-*"I want realistic graphics like [Insert latest gen game here]!"* That is not going to happen. Take a look at your latest gen game (I'm using Final Fantasy 13-2 here). What do the characters do in it? They run around a map. They fight monsters. They run around a map. They fight monsters.

What do your Sims do? They change their clothes. They take off their clothes to shower. They run around. They play in fountains. They plant gardens. They ride bikes. They hug/kiss/fight/talk to/shake hands with/etc. other Sims. Your Sim can have any face you make for it. Your Sim can have any hairstyle you give it. The game has to focus on these interactions. If more time had to be spent in making every Sim look like Snow (...hey I like this idea now. _NO. Bad Berri. Focus._) with realistic hair that moves in the breeze and clothes that look like you could yank them off the character and put them on in the real world, there would be MUCH less game play options.

Also, many players of the Sims franchise aren't hardcore gamers like you or I, dear random peron. Oh no, I know many who are simple house wives or house husbands older than I am! Their PCs aren't made to play as many detailed games. EA knows this. They want their games to be playable by a wide audience. That means that they can't make Sims look super detailed like Snow or Serah. Else they will knock out a chunk of their fans.


----------



## chillv (Dec 30, 2013)

http://youtu.be/WjPPjU8OARg?t=4m56s

"Would you like to see my rocket?"

ROFL


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Jan 3, 2014)

Oriana said:


> I absolutely adore The Sims franchise, so the announcement of The Sims 4 has been one of the highlights of my year gaming-wise. The lack of Create-a-Style will definitely be a downer for me, but I trust EA enough to let them take the franchise in a direction that they think will be most beneficial.



Oh dear. You're the first ever person I've seen who has said they trust EA.
They will take the game in a direction in which they can squeeze more money out of it. So it wouldn't surprise me if they made Create-A-Style as an addon pack or something.
The expansions will also be exactly the same.
Almost all the expansions for S3 were for previous games also.

S4 merely looks like a graphics upgrade from S3. I will pass over this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUcsUvGDJJ0

^ Building starts at about 0:40

- - - Post Merge - - -



Officer Berri said:


> -*"It should have a multiplayer mode!"* No. No it should not. I have found that people who say this seem to assume that Multiplayer would not change the quality of the game or the gameplay at all. But it would. Oh, goodness but it would. Instead of 100% attention on gameplay features, the attention would be split so people who WOULD have been working on making the game look lovely or having cute little things like Sim children running to greet the parent after they get home from work, those people might be pulled away to work on multiplayer interactions. Meaning the amount of unnecessary but 'fun' little things would get cut out more often.



I agree wholeheartedly with everything you've said.
However people that make the game look lovely aren't the same people that sort multiplayer interactions. Features would be lost because of time restrictions since the programmers wouldn't be able to code so many other interactions.
So that teddy that you can ''Talk through''/''Give Name To''/''Play With''/ would just become ''View'' or ''Play With''.
Within each development team there are many smaller teams each with their own job, especially in big companies with big franchises with even bigger budgets.
Either that or the game would be continuously delayed and still be released as a poor product and the game would flop. Then EA would liquidize Maxis and there would only be awful spinoffs remaining.

At least that's how I saw it lol


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jan 5, 2014)

i have high hopes for sims 4 since sims 3 extremely disappointed me the graphics were great nd i really liked all of the build stuff i mean building a house was amazing but the game play lacked so much for me and im a player more than a creator, but from what i have read about sims 4 i think im going to like it alot plus i dont think its going to be a computer killer like 3 was they said they were trying to make the game more comp friendly it wont be like 3 however which for me is a good thing, i am excited about it and i hope they dont screw this 1 up...i have spent so much money on the sims 3 franchise to just not play it ever again i went back to sims 2...but i could rant and rant all day about issues with sims 3 but i did all of that on their forum a long time ago  lol


----------



## Lunaera (Jan 6, 2014)

They've already said that sims 4 will be easier on our desktops & laptops than sims 3 was, because of the graphic style changes. So there's hopes for that.

I love love love sims for the building aspects, I'm hoping to actually enjoy 4 for playing when I need entertainment.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 6, 2014)

I won't buy it (Outdated Graphics Card), but it doesn't look that bad. I can't see too much of a difference from Sims 3, though.


----------



## Vexedex (Jan 7, 2014)

I can't wait for it, although I doubt I'll be able to play it on this laptop as The Sims 3 barely runs on this.
I'll probably get it for console, as long as it gets good enough ratings when it comes out, as it could totally change or totally ruin the game.


----------



## Alyx (Jan 7, 2014)

The game is scheduled to be released fall 2014. I'm excited. I have every expansion and stuff pack for Sims 3 and I love the game. I'm sure Sims 4 won't be a WHOLE LOT different than Sims 3, but there are added features that I am 100% psyched for - like, picking up a WHOLE ROOM and moving it to the other side of the house when building, and no more sliders, just grab your sim's butt in create a sim and make it as big as you want (okay that's a really bad example, sorry). Even though Sims 4 is going to be off the wall expensive, doesn't make me any less excited for it.


----------



## chillv (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey, I heard that they are introducing "solo" woohoo in this game. Awsome!


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow couldn't believe I met some Sims fans here! I always become a laughing stock when I mentioned how much I like Sims (people are mean sometimes) I played sims since it release the first base ever until Sims 3 last expansion and currently exciting for the coming Sims 4!! Can't wait for it and definitely the expansion too!! xD But I wish EA will turn Sims to online eg: I have my house in one neighbourhood and other players have their houses too! We can meet and interact with each others, while earning money from NPCs or other wealthier player who open a business (refer to Open for Business) xD still~ So excited for Sims 4!!


----------



## Pixlplume (Feb 7, 2014)

I know that this is unrelated, but for those of you who Have Sims 3 registered via Origin, you can get a free copy of the Sims 3: Town Life Stuff Pack! You have until February 10th!


----------



## courtky (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm super excited for The Sims 4! I've been a fan since the first ^^; I just hope this one runs on my computer, my graphics card is being lame.


----------



## katv09 (Feb 12, 2014)

The Sims 4 looks very promising. The problem with the sims 3 for me was that it just got so repetitive and I didn't feel like playing anymore. With the added emotions into the sims 4 I hope the sims keep me surprised and also the building looks superb. Can't wait!


----------



## Autumnia (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm definitely going to get it!! I haven't been able to play much of the sims 3 cus of my bad computer, but I'm getting a new one for graduation which will definitely be able to power the game so I'm really looking forward to it. I wonder how the emotions thing is going to play out in the game though and how that's going to function (aren't the emotions of the sims quite developed as is?). the new building techniques look fun though. And I heard that they might do a season pass for added content which I would definitely prefer to the over-priced expansions!


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 14, 2014)

Um... Yeah. Definitely getting this. I don't care what it costs lol

I will literally pay 500$ for this xD I have every single sims 2 game and even after so many years, I haven't done nearly half of all the things you can do. Sims3 looked boring and too clay-faced. This looks back more on the sims 2 in my opinion, and I love it!!!!


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

Diamondarcadia said:


> Um... Yeah. Definitely getting this. I don't care what it costs lol
> 
> I will literally pay 500$ for this xD I have every single sims 2 game and even after so many years, I haven't done nearly half of all the things you can do. Sims3 looked boring and too clay-faced. This looks back more on the sims 2 in my opinion, and I love it!!!!



sounds like you didn't play sims 2 much If you only did half the things you can do with all the expansions and stuff packs I probably will get the sims 4 and all of its expansions but no stuff packs or town packs


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 14, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> sounds like you didn't play sims 2 much If you only did half the things you can do with all the expansions and stuff packs I probably will get the sims 4 and all of its expansions but no stuff packs or town packs



I played sims2 for countless hours for months and years. The open world of such games makes it virtually impossible to do everything. How can you put a marker on progress when the game had literally millions of possibilities?


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 14, 2014)

I just might get it! The character customization actually looks good


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 14, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> I just might get it! The character customization actually looks good



Yeah! Finally no sliders! Lol that used to take me forever to get the face exactly how I wanted it. And the preset faces always looked so odd


----------



## Autumnia (Apr 14, 2014)

Seems like you can place the furniture diagonally so that it looks more natural (I mean it could be done in the previous game also, but it was so damn complicated and time consuming, hopefully it's easier here)


----------

